# rabbit/hare terrain around Cadillac



## loon_addict (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a spot to hunt cottontails or snowshoes around Cadillac? Heading up this weekend to do some hunting.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Try the baxter bridge area. Lots of land up there that has recently been clear cut, perfect for cottontail, and even more swampy snowshoe "rabbittat"...... We were up at our cabin last weekend, just down the road from the bridge, we ended up with three, without a dog. Tracks everywhere...

Good luck


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds like a good place for yotes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## loon_addict (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. We will give that a try.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

monczunski said:


> Sounds like a good place for yotes
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Surprisingly, not a single canine track was found the entire weekend.....


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Well even better then


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

